# UEFA Champions League Nov 22-23



## OddsPoster (Nov 21, 2011)

UEFA Champions League   
Nov 22, 2011 13:00  CSKA Moscow v OSC Lille        
CSKA Moscow    2.15  Draw    3.25  OSC Lille    3.30  
Nov 22, 2011 15:45  FC Bayern Munich v CF Villarreal        
FC Bayern Munich    1.15  Draw    7.00  CF Villarreal    14.00  
Nov 22, 2011 15:45  FC Otelul Galati v FC Basel        
FC Otelul Galati    4.50  Draw    3.50  FC Basel    1.75  
Nov 22, 2011 15:45  Manchester United v Benfica Lissabon        
Manchester United    1.50  Draw    4.00  Benfica Lissabon    6.00  
Nov 22, 2011 15:45  Olympique Lyonnais v Ajax Amsterdam       
Olympique Lyonnais    1.80  Draw    3.40  Ajax Amsterdam    4.30  
Nov 22, 2011 15:45  Real Madrid v NK Dinamo Zagreb       
Real Madrid    1.08  Draw    8.50  NK Dinamo Zagreb    26.00  
Nov 22, 2011 15:45  SSC Napoli v Manchester City       
SSC Napoli    3.80  Draw    3.40  Manchester City    1.90  
Nov 22, 2011 15:45  Trabzonspor v Inter Milan       
Trabzonspor    3.00  Draw    3.10  Inter Milan    2.35  
Nov 23, 2011 13:00  Zenit St Petersburg v Apoel Nicosia        
Zenit St Petersburg    1.45  Draw    4.00  Apoel Nicosia    7.00  
Nov 23, 2011 14:00  Bate Borisov v FC Viktoria Plzen        
Bate Borisov    1.95  Draw    3.30  FC Viktoria Plzen    3.75  
Nov 23, 2011 15:45  AC Milan v FC Barcelona       
AC Milan    4.50  Draw    3.50  FC Barcelona    1.75  
Nov 23, 2011 15:45  Arsenal FC v Borussia Dortmund        
Arsenal FC    1.95  Draw    3.40  Borussia Dortmund    3.60  
Nov 23, 2011 15:45  Bayer Leverkusen v Chelsea FC        
Bayer Leverkusen    3.50  Draw    3.25  Chelsea FC    2.05  
Nov 23, 2011 15:45  CF Valencia v KRC Genk       
CF Valencia    1.16  Draw    6.50  KRC Genk    15.00  
Nov 23, 2011 15:45  Olympique Marseille v Olympiakos Piraeus       
Olympique Marseille    1.55  Draw    3.80  Olympiakos Piraeus    5.75  
Nov 23, 2011 15:45  Shakhtar Donetsk v FC Porto       
Shakhtar Donetsk    2.40  Draw    3.25  FC Porto    2.80


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 21, 2011)

* Napoli v Manchester City*
Napoli takes on Manchester City at home in what is expected to be thrilling match. Bayern Munich already is through to the next round and Napoli and Manchester City will have to battle for the second place. A draw favors Manchester City, only a win will give chances to Napoli. 
Napoli has some class, but we all know Manchester City bought some of the best players in the world and is leader in the English Premier league. From the start of the season Manchester city has lost only 1 match against Bayern Munich(in all championships). Roberto Mancini transformed that team and they are playing great when at home as well as guests. A win here seals the place to the next round for City.
Prediction: Man City win
Bookmaker: Bet365
Odds: 2.0


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 21, 2011)

*Arsenal FC v Borussia Dortmund*
A lot of specialists were doubting Arsenal abilities to reach the next round after they parted with some key figures operating in the middle of the field. Arsenal proved them wrong, they started very well in the Champions league and are now in first place of their group. 
Arsenal is in great form, they have ust 1 draw and 1 loss in their last 11 meeting. Without a doubt Van Persie is the most important player for Arsene Wenger. The captain is scoring goal after goal in important matches. 
Borussia Dortmund won a very important win at the Bundesliga, 1-0 against Bayern Munich. The win was sealed after better tactical play. Borussia doesn't have experience in UEFA tournaments, thats why they are in 3rd place. I am almost sure Borussia will continue in Liga Europa. Arsenal is the true favorite in this match.
Prediction: Arsenal win
Bookmaker: Bet365
Odds: 2.00


----------



## PokerFreak (Nov 21, 2011)

Im thinking of laying Basel, 1.80 as guest for a team like that is a gift for laying.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 22, 2011)

*Latest Injury news before the Champions league matches*

Inter 21.11.11
Inter lose Sneijder with thigh strain
Wesley Sneijder has suffered a thigh strain, ruling him out of Tuesday's UEFA Champions League trip to Trabzonspor. The Dutch midfielder pulled up in the warm-up ahead of Saturday's 2-1 win against Cagliari. Inter did not stipulate how long he will need to recover but Italian press speculate he may be out for three weeks. There is better news for Inter as both Brazilian centre-back Lucio and Japan fullback Yuto Nagatomo have been included in the squad to travel to Turkey despite missing the Cagliari game.

Olympiak. 21.11.11
Double injury blow for Olympiacos
Olympiacos will be without Jean Makoun and Pablo Orbaiz for Wednesday's UEFA Champions League match at Marseille as the midfield duo have been ruled out with injury. Cameroonian international Makoun will be sidelined for six to eight weeks after suffering a partial tear of the medial collateral ligament in his left knee, while Orzaiz is expected to be missing for up to two weeks with a groin complaint.

Dinamo 21.11.11
Simunic ruled out of Madrid trip
Josip Simunic will miss Dinamo Zagreb's UEFA Champions League visit to Real Madrid on Tuesday after suffering a calf injury. The 33-year-old centre-back played every minute of Croatia's EURO 2012 play-off victory against Turkey but missed Friday's game with Split after picking up the problem. Dinamo will also be without defender Sime Vrsaljko, who has a torn hamstring.


----------



## mozzes1290 (Nov 22, 2011)

I think that draw at Otelul- Basel is a good tip.


----------



## Nistelrooyus (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 23, 2011)

At least I covered man City loss with Arsenal win.


----------

